# What is the best 4x4?



## Keanu26 (Jul 13, 2009)

according to monkeydude1313 i have a clefferts cube or a cloned mefferts but let me tell you something. it is horrible if i tighten it all the way i can't get a sub 2 minute solve and if i just loosen it by 1 half of a turn then it crumbles in my hands. i need help on what is the best 4x4 thanks!:confused:


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 13, 2009)

there are no adjustable tension 4x4s... never bother to adjust anything on a 4x4, and if you do, it will probably ruin the cube. The current single WR is set on a mefferts 4x4, so there's nothing you should really be complaining about. Just break it in, as all black mefferts 4x4s need to be, and it'll get better.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 13, 2009)

I prefer mefferts, and think that monkeydude just happened to recieve a horrible mefferts. He also didn't appear to have broken the cube in. 

I suggest that you use the search function near the top of the page in the future. For this particular enquiry, you should search something like "what is the best 4x4".


----------



## Keanu26 (Jul 13, 2009)

black mefferts or white?


----------



## jcuber (Jul 13, 2009)

I use black, but some prefer white. It's personal preference.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 13, 2009)

I belive the v-4's downfalls will be in the clicking mechanism it will utilise. Unless the v-cube company comes up with some other way to make the hidden layer stay in alignment, it won't be as good as currently availible 4x4's.


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 13, 2009)

I use Eastsheens. Mefferts feels too lumpy. Even without the tiles, its too big and bulky for me to speed solve. My 4x4 average is about 1:10, average of 12


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you modify your Eastsheen 4x4? Mine keeps locking up, both with outside layer turns and for 2 layer turns. The 2 layer turns are so frictionless it is sort of tough for me to keep the faces in line for turns. I use silicone "shock" oil for the outside layers, but the inside layers are so open that it probably wouldn't help. Should I take it apart, clean out the oil, sand some edges and re-lube with spray?


----------

